# Colson Mickey Mouse Tricycle badge



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking for either style Colson Mickey Mouse badge - if anybody happens to have one or a lead on one let me know.

As of now I'm open to both styles available.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2013)

I know of two. One of them is owned by Disney.  And the other is in a private collection. I doubt either of them will be coming up for sale.....


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 22, 2013)

*Mickey*

Yeaaaaa they do seem rare.
I'm shopping for a friend who has a couple of the trikes in his collection, one without a badge unfortunately. 

I may begin persuading him to sell the incomplete as it is rather than spending the rest of his years looking for a badge to complete it.


----------

